# 1935 Monark Silver King



## bikiba (Apr 26, 2015)

Now that i sold off my wood wheeled bike from 1898.. this is the eldest of the fleet. 1936-ish?? Monark built SilverKing.

- i added a new-ish seat. i have the original [ i think ] some where in the garage or at least period correct
- missing a truss rod bolt [ i have no idea where i am going to get that ]
- missing a tiny screw and nut for the chainguard clamp...i will just add any machine screw and nut
- missing the battery tube setup for the front light ... 
- missing the original left pedal.  
- tires are probably from the 50s they say made in japan 
- morrow hub needs a servicing. i have to spin the crank a full rotation before it engages.
- did this one have a chain guard?

it is a 24" bike and even for a shorty like me is not that comfy. im going to have to bump up the seat post.

I didn't clean it a bit yet. I am super pumped to shine it up!! For an 80 year old bike it is fantastic .

some more pix in the "bucket"


----------



## ohdeebee (Apr 26, 2015)

I thought '35 had the windowed lugs on the frame and rain gutter fenders?


----------



## bikiba (Apr 26, 2015)

ohdeebee said:


> I thought '35 had the windowed lugs on the frame and rain gutter fenders?




i had posted this previously and people thought it was a late 35 if i remember correctly.


----------



## ohdeebee (Apr 26, 2015)

bikiba said:


> i had posted this previously and people thought it was a late 35 if i remember correctly.




Could very well be. Learning new things myself.


----------



## bikiba (Apr 26, 2015)

ohdeebee said:


> Could very well be. Learning new things myself.




ok i was wrong ... http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?63799-Silver-King-Date

possible late 36... i didnt even think of cleaning off the hub to check today.. duh!!

when looking at fordsnakes documentation, it looks like a mix of models or a cheap deluxe. on my fender light there is wire coming out of the bottom, so it def had a battery tube at some point, and no rack.


----------



## chitown (Apr 27, 2015)

I would say it's solid early '36. There is great variety within '36 with very minor changes from badge to lugs to seat post and even truss rod size varients from within same year.

Great survivor!


----------



## bikiba (Apr 28, 2015)

chitown said:


> I would say it's solid early '36. There is great variety within '36 with very minor changes from badge to lugs to seat post and even truss rod size varients from within same year.
> 
> Great survivor!




so i checked out the morrow hub and it is stamped E3... March 1935! Not saying this dates the bike.... but it has to be close!


----------



## cds2323 (Apr 28, 2015)

E3 would be the third quarter of 1935. 3 refers to quarter of year not month. So your bike could be late 35, early 36. Kinda explains the mix of features.


----------



## bikiba (Apr 30, 2015)

any advice on what to do with this guard? I tried to straighten it a bit, used a degreaser first to clean it and then applied some royal jelly [ about 4-5 sessions ] It is looking better, but i am thinking about 30% of the way there. The underside is super rusted.

maybe i will try to find some oxalic acid.. It took me about an hour to get it to the after shot... =/

*BEFORE
*

*

AFTER
*


----------

